# VPN (L2TP) help needed

## aztech

Hi

I want to set up a VPN server to serve 2 purposes.

1. To act as a VLAN for LAN-games over Internet.

2. To act as a proxy for my friends abroad, to access webservices in our homecountry.

I want to use L2TP since this is supported native by Windows Clients and also iPhone etc.

I've Found some guides etc, but I find them a bit hard to understand.

Can someone write down or point me to a really easy to understand howto or something ?

My home net setup looks like this ...

LAN net is: 192.168.1.0

[Linux Server] <-> [ThomsonRouter] <-> [internet]

The server does no routing today and only uses 1 nic.

I want to use a "new" network for the VPN .. ie. 10.13.37.0 or something.

BR. Andreas

----------

## salahx

I wrote an L2TP-over-IPSec tutorial not too long ago.

Setting up the server was surprisingly easy. Configuring the (Windows) client - and dealing the router broken NAT was much harder.

----------

## aztech

Thanks, I'll have a look in to it !

I've totally missed the wiki this time     :Shocked: 

----------

